# Boot error - oxc000021a - endless loop



## sporon13 (Jul 12, 2013)

My daughter's laptop, HP 2000-2b29WM, suddenly started an endless boot loop with error oxc000021a. I have tried for hours to get to safe mode, but nothing works, including control f9. We are on vacation in California and the computer discs are in Ohio, so can't use DVD recovery. It is important that we get it going soon. Any thoughts?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

How To Start Windows 8 in Safe Mode may help.


----------

